# Viagra for Women



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

I heard on the radio that they are coming out with a womens viagra pill.  It's for women with low sex drives or women on antidepressant medicine that kills their sex drives.  I've hear in the past on a similar board, no names, that cialis works great to get your woman going?  Not sure if that's true or not though.  Are there any research chemicals that make women horney/orgasmic?  All replies are welcome!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you tried not being ugly or not being a douche bag?  I find that helps.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

No I haven't.  I thought women were turned on by assholes?  lol.  Seriously were can I get a horney pill for the wife??  When I'm on cycle I want it 24/7!!!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 31, 2014)

I read recently (I wish I knew where) that they have been doing tests for women for years, and the reason they haven't put out a Viagra/cialis pill is that women work different than us, all we need is a hard dick and we're ready. They have found they can get the blood were its needed but women's drive is the difference, it works for some but not all. sorry the article was written alot better and I don't remember it all.

Give her test.........problem solved lol


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

Does var make women horney?  I could slip her some to make her horney and to lose weight.  lol


----------



## DF (Dec 31, 2014)

You could always do a "Bill Cosby" on her.


----------



## snake (Dec 31, 2014)

Here you go Beefcake!

Bremelanotide PT-141

I can not personally speak for the results on woman but there are scads of info out there on the topic. I played with it myself and timing is everything. Remember being in class when you were 15 y.o. and out of nowhere you found yourself taking a ride to Bonnerville? Yea, like that!

Do your research then PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

Cool thanks snake.  DF nice one, but those were in my older days and they were all embarassed to come forward then.  Bill Cosby is still a rich mo fo. $$$$$


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 31, 2014)

yes, most aas makes us horny...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry bro, she's probably just bored. Hire a stripper and let him shake his cock in her face! You'll see how fast she gets aroused


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 31, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Sorry bro, she's probably just bored. Hire me to strip for her  and let me shake my cock in her face! You'll see how fast she gets aroused[/
> 
> Fixed that for you Seek.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

I just want to slip her a pill in her drink and see if it works.  PT 141 and steriods are mostly shots.  Maybe I'll try some cialis for her.  What do you think Jenner?


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 31, 2014)

I think if you have to slip your wife a pill without her knowing about it that you have bigger issues you need to resolve.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 31, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> I just want to slip her a pill in her drink and see if it works.  PT 141 and steriods are mostly shots.  Maybe I'll try some cialis for her.  What do you think Jenner?



you can use a slin pin for the PT 141...she will never feel it!

hey, if she's game...why not..but if I were her, I'd see my Dr. and get some bloods done, see if anything is out of balance


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

Yep your right.  I'll tell her to see her doctor.  The antidepressants kill her sex drive.  There's gotta be a pill to counteract that side.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 31, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Yep your right.  I'll tell her to see her doctor.  The antidepressants kill her sex drive.  There's gotta be a pill to counteract that side.



ah, so it's cause she is on the meds...damn, that sucks..hopefully there is something they can give her to fix that. I have heard of women using Cialis though so maybe that's what might be suggested


----------



## snake (Dec 31, 2014)

PT-141. I'm throwing you a lifeline here brother....GRAB THE F*N ROPE!
:32 (17):


----------



## bugman (Dec 31, 2014)

Listen to Snake... I know from personal experience it works.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 31, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Yep your right.  I'll tell her to see her doctor.  The antidepressants kill her sex drive.  There's gotta be a pill to counteract that side.



get her off the antidepressants and adderal and give her some pot! Pot always gets girls horny...


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent you a pm snake.


----------

